# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Ervini Dervishi, heroi shqiptar ne Irak

## edspace

Ngushëllimet më të sinqerta për familjen e Ervin Dervishit. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ervin Dervishi: Albanian migrant 'died a hero' in Iraq

02:47 AM CST on Tuesday, January 27, 2004


By HOLLY WARREN / The Dallas Morning News



An immigration lottery at the American Embassy in Albania brought the Dervishi family to North Texas in April 1999. 

Three years later, Ervin Dervishi, the familys oldest son, joined the U.S. Army to follow his dream as a peacekeeper. 

Pfc. Dervishi, 22, died during a combat patrol Saturday in Baji, Iraq, when a rocket-propelled grenade hit the Bradley fighting vehicle in which he was traveling. He was evacuated to the 28th Combat Support Hospital, where he died. 

He came here a boy. He left here a man. And he died a hero, said his brother Samir, 19. 

Born in 1981, he grew up in the capital city of Tirana in Albania. The country was under communist rule until 1992, when the Democratic Party won the election. The family left in 1999, as the country was heavily involved with ethnic Albanians in Kosovo. Kim Beebe, who taught in Albania for a year, has been the familys sponsor and legal guardian since they arrived. 

The Dervishis initially settled in Waxahachie, where Ms. Beebe lives. The boys did not start school until the fall. Placement tests put Pfc. Dervishi, then 17, in the 10th grade at Waxahachie High School. He joined the soccer team and was named most valuable player in 2000 and 2001. He and his brother were active in the Waxahachie Police Departments Explorers Program. 

He didnt just want to be a citizen, Ms. Beebe said. He wanted to be part of the society. 

In fall 2001, the family moved to Fort Worth. Pfc. Dervishi attended Western Hills High School, where he graduated in May 2002. He joined the Army in October 2002. 

He went through basic training in Georgia and was stationed out of Fort Hood, where he was assigned to Company B, 1st Battalion, 22nd Infantry Regiment, 4th Infantry Division. Pfc. Dervishi was present for the arrest of Saddam Hussein. 

Life [in Albania] was hard, Ms. Beebe said. Both boys had already seen war up close. They had both witnessed a lot of death and destruction and murder. 

But that only spurred Pfc. Dervishi and his brother in their desire to join the military, go to college and eventually become police officers, Ms. Beebe said. 

They wanted to do something about the situation, she said. Yes, he wanted to be a solider, but the whole ultimate purpose is peace. 

In addition to his brother, Pfc. Dervishi is survived by his parents, Kujtim and Shpresa Dervishi of Fort Worth. Service arrangements are pending. 

Gazetari:
E-mail hwarren@dallasnews.com

----------


## edspace

Ja dhe një fotografi e Ervinit me babain Kujtim dhe mamanë Shpresa. Ngushëllime familjes.

----------


## Albo

Shqiperia ka humbur sot nje nga djemte e saj me te mire qe u nis ne lufte si djalosh i ri dhe u kthye hero.

Emri i tij eshte Ervin Dervishi.

----------


## zeus

-------------------------------------------------------

Ngushëllime familjarëve!

-------------------------------------------------------

----------


## DGman

Ju prefte shpirti ne parajse.
Ngushellimet me te perzemrerta familjes per humbjen e ketij martiri te paqes

----------


## ALBA

Ngushellimet e mija , per prindet dhe te afermit e Ervinit .

Uroj qe shpirti ti prehet ne paqe .

----------


## Sheqerka

Ngushellimet me te sinqerta per familjen e heroit shqiptar Ervin Dervishi.

----------


## Vini 1111

Ngushellimet e mia per familjen e Ervinit.

----------


## Randi

Ngjarje te tilla jane me te vertete te hidhura dhe shume te dhimbshme.Duke i shprehur ngushllimet e mia familjes dhe te afermve te Ervinit i lutem zotit qe tua letesoje sado pak kete dhimbje qe kane per djalin e tyre.

Randi.

----------


## DeuS

Prane te madhit Zot u prefte ne paqe shpirti yt Ervin !

C'tu desh lufta " e padrejte " ty mo shpirt i vllait ?!

Mor Zot sa fytyre e pare qe me ngjan ky djale  :i ngrysur:  

Ngushellimet e mia , familjes !

...DeuS...

----------


## Jesushaus

Ngushellimet e mia te perzemerta familjes se tij.
Lutem per te mbeturit qe Zoti t'ia lehtesoje dhimbjen....


1 Zoti është bariu im, asgjë nuk do të më mungojë.
2 Ai më çon në kullota me bar të njomë, më drejton pranë ujërave që të çlodhin. 
3 Ai ma përtërin shpirtin, më çon nëpër shtigjet e drejtësisë, nga dashuria që ka për emrin e tij. 
4 Edhe sikur të ecja në luginën e hijes së vdekjes, nuk do të kisha frikë nga asnjë e keqe, sepse ti je me mua; shkopi yt dhe thupra jote janë ato që më japin zemër. 
5 Ti shtron para meje tryezën në prani të armiqve të mi; ti vajos kokën time me vaj; kupa ime po derdhet. 
6 Me siguri pasuri dhe mirësi do të më shoqërojnë në gjithë ditët e jetës ime; dhe unë do të banoj në shtëpinë e Zotit ditë të gjata.

Psalmi 23

----------


## dodoni

Ngushëllimet e mia

Urojmë që të ketë sa më pak viktima apo edhe hiç viktima e veçmas viktima shqiptare.

----------


## Del Monako

Zoti e ndihmofte Ervinin ne boten tjeter. I dhente force familjareve te tij! Kjo eshte jeta, te gjithe jemi kalimtar, meghithese dikush i ka oret e minutat pak me te gjata, ose me te shkurtra.
Shume fytyre e pare eshte edhe per mua. A e di ndonjeri nga cili qytet ka qene? 

Del Monako....duke ndare dhimbjen bashke me ju familjare

----------


## Çufo_ Çufo

Ngushëllime familjes tij. 

Një hero shqiptar nuk është më midis nesh!!!!!

Armando

----------


## Del Monako

O qenka informacioni aty poshte. Se vura re qepare.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ngushellimet e mia per familjen e Ervinit!

Shpresoj qe te mos degjojme me gjema per pjestaret e gjakut arberor.

Ngushellime.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Ngushellimet e mia familjes Dervishi !
Zoti i ndihmofte dhe i forcofte per te perballuar kete tragjedi !
Ju prefte shpirti ne paqe Ervin Dervishit !

----------


## Ilda_mistrecja

Ngushellimet e mia familjes se Ervinit!
Eshte shume e veshtire te besosh ngjarje te tilla!
Ju prefte shpirti ne paqe Ervin Dervishit dhe zoti qofte me te afermit e tij. 
Ervini duket shume fytyre e ngjashme por nuk e kujtoj dot se ku e kam pare. 
Ilda

----------


## kulla

ngushellimet e mia familjes te atij djalit. ngushellimet e mia edhe xhorxh bushit me ate rast.

----------


## vajza pa fat

ngushellimet e mija per familjen e ervinit

----------

